# GE Monogram Convection Wall Oven



## iegang (Mar 19, 2013)

I recently purchased the single wall oven. The first one installed did not work at all. None of the controls would operate properly. When I would set the control to broil, I would get proof. If I tried to bake, I got nothing. After GE insisting on trying to fix it by replacing 4 parts, they finally came to the same conclusion - the oven did not work. They did replace it within a short period of time.

The second oven I received, appeared to work properly. I was able to bake a cheesecake, rum cake, noodle kogel and banana bread pudding without a problem - note all small pan items. When I tried to bake cookies, I discovered a design flaw. My cookie sheets took over almost the complete rack. Should be no problem, right? Not right. The first batch I tried baking on the "bake" setting. My cooking time was 17 minutes. When I went to pull out my cookies, the ones in the upper left corner were browned (beyond where they should be), but the other cookies were not even slightly browned. I had to remove the pan or have burnt cookies in the back. I tried another batch using "convection bake multi rack". The results were even worse. The cookies in the back on both sides were now burning, there was a little color on the outside edges of those on both sides of the oven and a touch along the outside edge of the cookies in the front,but the middle remained very undercooked. The 1st GE tech replaced the broiler unit after noticing that the left side was brighter and on more than the rest of the unit and noting that the temperature was hotter in the back. I tried baking again after this change. The results were the same. The cookies in the back would burn while the ones in the middle were not done. Another tech and another confirmation that the back was hotter than the rest of the oven, this time it was determined that it was at least 25 degrees hotter. I figured out that the fan, which is located in the center of the back of the oven, was drawing the air in and then heated air was being pushed out two elongated vents on either side of it straight up the sides of the oven. This air is at least 25 degrees hotter than the set temperature. My other ovens do not shoot the air straight forward as this one does and I have no problem baking cookies or anything in a larger pan. I advised GE consumer relations about the problem and they say "the oven works as designed". They will not admit there is a problem or offer a solution other than to send out another repair company to come to the same conclusion. By the way, none of the techs or the consumer relations person cook very much and none baked.

My conclusion is - if you are a baker, do NOT buy this oven. If you never cook anything in a larger pan, then the oven may be very nice for you.

Does anyone have a recommendation for a 30" electric wall oven that is appropriate for baking?


----------



## mia8 (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow...thanks for your warning.  I am actually shopping for a double wall oven now for my home  

The Monogram was recommended--it has great features but...

I'm so sorry you had such an awful experience but truly appreciate the heads up.

Professional Chefs, or avid home bakers, what type of oven do you use at home and/or recommend

for durable, sustained daily use?

All guidance appreciated.


----------



## iegang (Mar 19, 2013)

I did finally get thru to the assistant to the chairman of GE and they are buying my oven back.  I am now at the point where I must get a new one and I believe that I will be looking very hard at the Wolf E-Series.  I have been told the L-Series is being discontinued, so that lets that one out of the running.  Is anyone out there using a Wolf and if so, pros and cons?


----------

